# Lizards > Chameleons >  Panther Chameleon

## crapwhereaminow

Hey everyone, I'm new here and I found this site for advise with my new ball python. But I thought I'd share my one other reptile.

Meet Gunther! He's an ambilobe panther chameleon.

----------

_Warocker's Wife_ (02-27-2010)

----------


## blackcrystal22

Beautiful boy you have there!
I want one just like him. :drools:

----------


## BPelizabeth

Wow he is sooooooooooooooo beautiful.  I have been buggin my hubby for one for about a year now.  But I think I might have to wait.  I have been grounded from anymore reps for 6 months.   :Sad:   Like all of us....I totally have an addiction....lol

But yours ....just a huge wow!!

----------


## Mr_BoaJangles

Fantastic, I have a normal Female Veiled Chameleon but its hard not to want a Panther... there just awsome looking and yours is no exception. How is the temperment of your male?

----------


## dembonez

dumb question but whats the different between most popular chamelions? becides size ive never really seen much of a difference like on youtube they all seem to move slow and not but just sit there lol




however i love the colors (and the curled tail! haha) :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------


## Mr_BoaJangles

There are lots of differences, size, color patterns, horns, crests... ect. And a well fed and hydrated Cham can book if it needs to. Mine makes it a point to dart to a hidden spot in her umbrella tree if she dosnt want to be taken out and moves quite fast.

----------


## dembonez

haha wow nice!

----------


## Warocker's Wife

Now that is one hot boy!  :Surprised:

----------


## Boanerges

I've always wanted to get a panther chameleon!!!! Yours is certainly a BEAUTY  :Good Job:

----------


## Falconsmith

Very pretty! I had never seen one before.

----------


## crapwhereaminow

Thanks so much everyone!




> Fantastic, I have a normal Female Veiled Chameleon but its hard not to want a Panther... there just awsome looking and yours is no exception. How is the temperment of your male?


He's a dollface. Just the sweetest, friendliest animal ever. Climbs right out of his cage and sits on my shoulder. He eats his bugs right out of my fingers. I'm really lucky to have ended up with such a sweetie of a chameleon.
What's your veiled's temperament?




> dumb question but whats the different between most popular chamelions? becides size ive never really seen much of a difference like on youtube they all seem to move slow and not but just sit there lol
> 
> however i love the colors (and the curled tail! haha)


There are so many differences between the diff chameleons. The veileds are stunning and get big! They're less expensive than the panthers too. However they tend to be a bit more aggressive. The panthers (Like my boy) have the most amazing color and tend to be mellow. The smaller chameleons like jackson's (they have three horns) don't need quite as much room but still make awesome pets. 

Here are some more pictures of him from today. Sorry for the terrible photo but it's really hard to get him to keep his color when the camera comes out. When he's pissed he's bright yellow with blue bars and a red face.

----------

